# Diablo II - TheoryCraft



## grmlgrmpf (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

habe jetzt erst angefangen Diablo II zu spielen und bin ganz begeistert.  Ich habe aber große Schwierigkeiten einzuschätzen, ob eine neu gefundene Waffe besser ist die, die ich gerade trage.  
Beispiel:  Es ist ja angegeben, wie viel Schaden eine Waffe minimal und maximal macht, und auch wie schnell man zuschlägt. Aber weiss jmd zum Beispiel wie viel schneller "very fast" als "fast" ist, so dass man sich die dps ausrechnen könnte.  Gehe davon aus, dass zusätzlicher Schaden (also z.B. Frostschaden) pro Schlag dazuzurechnen ist.  Kann jemand helfen, oder kennt einen guten Link, der das Thema behandelt?

danke, grmlgrmpf

p.s.: Fast hätte ich das Wichtigste vergessen:  Was hat es mit den Farben der Waffen auf sich? (ich kenne das WoW System) Ist in D2 grün besser/seltener als gelb?


----------



## Donmo (13. Juli 2008)

Die Farben der Waffen sind:

Grau - ätherisch (nicht zu reparieren) , sockelbar bzw. beides zusammen.
Weiß - Standard
Blau - Magisch
Gelb - Selten
Gold - Unique (einzigartig)
Grün - Setgegenstand
Orange - gecraftetes Item

Die Waffengeschwindigkeit in Diablo wird in frames gemessen. Einen Link dazu editier ich dir gleich rein wenn ich ihn gefunden habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hier mal ein Geschwindigkeitscalculator, da siehst du alle Werte die die Angriffsgeschwindigkeit beeinflussen auf einen Blick. Wenn noch was unklar ist frag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marthuk (13. Juli 2008)

Also wie das mit DPS ausschaut keine Ahnng, aber bei den Farben der Waffen kann ich dir helfen.

Weiß - Normale gegenstände,wenige spiezielle Verbesserungen vorhanden (+ zu Fertigkeiten oder Schaden)
Grau - Gesockelte und/oder ätherische Waffen (Ätherische Gegenstände können nicht repariert werden)
Blau - Magische Gegenstände, besitzen mehrere unterschiedliche Verbesserungen
Grün - Set-Gegenstände, je mehr Gegenstände eines Sets man hat, desto besser werden die Gegenstände
Gelb - Seltene Gegenstände, haben viele gute Verbesserungen
Gold - Die Ultimativen Gegenstände, mit sehr vielen sehr guten Verbesserungen (+ zu allen Fähigkeiten)


----------



## Gulwar (13. Juli 2008)

grmlgrmpf schrieb:


> p.s.: Fast hätte ich das Wichtigste vergessen:  Was hat es mit den Farben der Waffen auf sich? (ich kenne das WoW System) Ist in D2 grün besser/seltener als gelb?



Zumindest bei den Farben kann dir schnell geholfen werden:

Weiß = Einfache Qualität
Grau = Einfache Qualität, gesockelt oder ätherisch
Blau = Bessere Qualität, 1-2 Zusatzstats
Gelb = Seltene Qualität, 2-6 Zusatzstats
Grün = Setitems. Sets gibts ebenfalls unterschiedliche Qualitäten, sind aber alle grün
Gold = Unique, wie der Name sagt: Einzigartige Zusatzstats
Orange = Crafted Item
Jedes Item kann auch ätherisch sein, was bedeutet das es nicht repariert werden kann, oft aber bessere Schadenswerte hat. Grade bei bestimmten Waffen bevorzugt
Was besser ist hängt im Einzelfall von dem Item ab. Grüne Teile sind nicht immer besser als gelbe, aber einen Richtwert gibt die Farbe schon.


----------



## HGVermillion (13. Juli 2008)

Es kommt auch darauf an welches Lvl du mit deinem Charakter erreichst, viel wichtiger als die Gegenstände sind die Punkte die du pro Lvl in deine Fähigkeiten und deine Statuswerte wie Leben, Mana, Geschicklichkeit, usw zu verteilen, Gegenstände werden erst so richtig wichtig wenn du auf höhere Stufen kommst, aber wenn du deinen Charakter verskillst helfen dir am ende auf wirklich gute fähigkeiten nichts mehr.


Ein Tipp noch, wenn dir Charaktere wie Charsi oder der Schmied in Harogahtt anbietet einen gegenstand zu verbessern tu es nicht, jedefalls bei Charsi hängen die Werte die der Gegenstand bekommt von deinem Lvl ab, wenn du also lvl 99 bist und auf allen 3 Schwierichkeitsgraden noch die verzauberung frei hast, dann bekommst du auf jedem Schwierichkeitsgrad, ob normal, Alptraum oder Hölle, eine verzauberung die lvl 99 entspricht.


----------



## oneq (13. Juli 2008)

Eine kleine Anmerkung zu den Items:
Die perfekt Ausrüstung besteht bei jedem Char-Built aus rare/gelben Items, da diese wenn sie perfekt sind Uniques um Längen schlagen


----------



## masaeN (13. Juli 2008)

aber nicht auschließlich um mit rare / crafted da du keine bessere waffen bauen kannst als runenwörter ...


----------



## nipples (13. Juli 2008)

> Die perfekt Ausrüstung besteht bei jedem Char-Built aus rare/gelben Items, da diese wenn sie perfekt sind Uniques um Längen schlagen



Das stimmt nur halb. Es gibt uniques, die stellen für den jeweiligen Build das Nonplusultra dar. Außerdem ist diese Aussage eher theoretischer Natur, denn ein perfektes Rare ist so selten wie ein 6er im Lotto.


----------



## HGVermillion (13. Juli 2008)

oneq schrieb:


> Eine kleine Anmerkung zu den Items:
> Die perfekt Ausrüstung besteht bei jedem Char-Built aus rare/gelben Items, da diese wenn sie perfekt sind Uniques um Längen schlagen



ein freund hat es fertiggebracht, ein wirklich gutes Unique (ok, sagen wir es so er hat fast geheult als ers gefunden hat), und als er dann auf Hölle, sich noch Sockel reinmachen lies hat er mal zum spass Andariel auf Alptraum und auf Normal besucht, auf Alptraum hat sie nicht sehr lange gelebt und auf, normal war sie ein One Hit, jedefalls sa es so aus.

Man braucht halt einen Plan wie man den Charakter spielen will, dann kann man eine Menge gegenstände schonmal ausschließen.


----------



## xartos (13. Juli 2008)

ob die waffen unique rare oder set items sind ist im prinzip egal, es kommst nur auf die attribute der waffe an.
also wieviel +fertigkeiten + leben + stärke oder sonstwas auf den items drauf ist, ein gutes unique bringt dir noch lange nichts wenn du attribute davon dir nichts bringen. deshalb kann man bei diablo schlecht sagen das grüne besser sind als gelbe, oder das goldene die ultimativen items sind. die werte der set items und der unique items sind meistens vorgegeben und die der gelben, also raren sind komplett zufällig und meistens totaler mist, aber wie schon erwähnt können die werte auch 100x besser als die eines unique oder set items sein, aber so ein item findest du auch nur alle 10jahre 1x


----------



## Jägerzwerg (14. Juli 2008)

Das mit den DPS interessiert mich auch und habe auch bis jetzt nichts dazu im Netz gefunden.

Beispiel:

Waffe 1:
Stangenklasse - Schnelle Angriffsgeschwindigkeit
Zweihandschaden:  22 - 49
+ 21 Giftschaden (4 s)
Beim Söldner steht dann unter Schaden: 103 - 177

Waffe 2:
Speerklasse - Sehr langsame Angriffsgeschwindigkeit
Zweihandschaden: 16 - 74
+ 7 Giftschaden (3 s)
Beim Söldner steht dann unter Schaden: 76 - 218

Welche macht jetzt mehr DPS? Die schnelle hat einen Mittelwert von 140 Schaden, die sehr langsame von 147 Schaden. Ist der "Schaden" jetzt der DPS Wert oder muss man den noch mit der Geschwindigkeit multiplizieren?


----------



## Marthuk (14. Juli 2008)

Jägerzwerg schrieb:


> [...]
> Welche macht jetzt mehr DPS? Die schnelle hat einen Mittelwert von 140 Schaden, die sehr langsame von 147 Schaden. Ist der "Schaden" jetzt der DPS Wert oder muss man den noch mit der Geschwindigkeit multiplizieren?



Das ist der Schaden pro Schlag, also nicht die DPS.
Da bringt dir die schnelle mit 140 natürlich mehr als die sehr langsame mit 147.


----------

